# iBook G4 external display



## Janx (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi

I've got a iBook G4, 12inch and would like to attach an external display. Technically it works, however not very clear/sharp. I reckon that's because of the graphic card not coping- It this true and is there any way to upgrade the graphic card?

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 22, 2007)

iBooks only support mirrored desktops by default, so you are limited to the resolution of your iBook's screen. There is no way to upgrade the card (besides upgrading to a MacBook, which supports screen spanning). Some programs will allow you to hack screen spanning (using the second monitor with a different resolution), such as this:
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15401

However, this is not supported by Apple, so you do this at your own risk.


----------



## fryke (Oct 22, 2007)

I've used such a hacked iBook (actually two or three at different times) without problems arising from it. The only thing is that sometimes the hack is lost (I think if power's lost completely) and has to be reapplied. It works beautifully.

Without the hack, an external display can only display what the internal display can, i.e. 1024*768 max.


----------

